

Show HN: Startup Excuses - GABaracus
http://startupexcuses.com

======
mynameisme
"I don't have any good ideas"

Sounds like a good reason to me.

~~~
GABaracus
It's not. It's an excuse.

That's just it. There are no "good ideas". Every idea may or may not work. You
don't know until you try it. And execution is 90%.

Good execution of a marginal idea will likely succeed. Poor execution of a
good idea will certainly fail.

